# pbl avec frostwire



## sabba974 (12 Mars 2006)

je souhaiterai comprendre comment regler le pare feu sans que cela gene le reseau? et quelle est la demarche a suivre pour que moi aussi je puisse partager ma musique, et seulement ma musique?


----------



## takamaka (12 Mars 2006)

Pour le partage : On ouvre les Préférences Système > Partage > Coupe-feu > nouveau > nom du port = Autre ; numéro de port : 6346 (et tous les autres que tu souhaites utiliser) ; description = Frostwire.

Bien entendu, il faut modifier les réglages de ton routeur pour rediriger les flux sur les bon ports ouverts de ta machine...


----------



## takamaka (12 Mars 2006)

Pour partager la musique, c'est le même principe 
Bien entendu, tu peux aussi utiliser le service approprié "Partage de musique iTunes.
Pour une configuration plus exigeante, une recherche poussée sur le forum dédié s'impose...


----------



## sabba974 (12 Mars 2006)

ok mais je ne comprend pas tres bien , c quoi un port?


----------



## sabba974 (12 Mars 2006)

faut il fermer frostw pendant? et en fait a quoi sert un coupe feu? désolée pour toutes ces questions mais j'ai besoin de comprendre.


----------



## sabba974 (12 Mars 2006)

et puis c quoi le routeur et où regle t on les flux (quel direction, aprés je me debrouille) !


----------



## sabba974 (12 Mars 2006)

je comprends pas pourquoi dans ma fenetre de présentation le rond vert et devenu rouge alors que je suis toujours là !!


----------



## takamaka (12 Mars 2006)

Il n'est pas utile d'ouvrir 45 posts&#8230; Avant d'utiliser Frost, il faut déjà commencer par configurer ta machine. Pour ca, tu disposes d'un menu Aide dans le finder, si tu commencais par là ? Il y a beaucoup d'informations. Sinon fais un tour ici

Complément : Comment est-tu connecté à internet ? Utilises-tu une box ? Quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## sabba974 (12 Mars 2006)

par airport a la livebox et wanadoo.et j'ai deja fais les menu aide et tout le tralala mais c pas en francais.bon j'vais voir ton "ici" merci


----------



## takamaka (12 Mars 2006)

une petite recherche avec google et voilà 2 liens qui peuvent t'intéresser :

http://wiki.macdk.com/LiveBox

et surtout celui là : http://blog.gfblog.com/index.php/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/

Fouilles un peu sur la toile avant de te lancer !


----------



## sabba974 (12 Mars 2006)

merci j'ai compris qulques notions pour le reste c pas encore tres clair , j'vais y arriver et encore merci


----------

